# LAV III stuff (slavaged from a dying thread)



## Gunner98 (20 Mar 2005)

Tue 15 March News Summary Bullet:

Tank Support Contract 

It was reported that General Dynamics in London, Ont., has won a $10.9-million DND contract for 39 vehicles that will provide support to army tanks (Ctz B3).


Did anyone read any further on this contract?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Mar 2005)

The contract is actually for LAV-III modifications.

From General Dynamics (http://www.generaldynamics.com/news/press_releases/2005/NewsRelease%20March%2016,%202005-2.htm)

"General Dynamics Awarded $11 Million Modification to Previously Awarded Canadian LAV III Contract

LONDON, Ontario, Canada â â€œ The Canadian Department of National Defence has awarded a $10.9 million CAD modification to a previously awarded contract for LAV III vehicles to General Dynamics Land Systems â â€œ Canada. General Dynamics Land Systems, the Canadian company's parent corporation, is a business unit of General Dynamics (NYSE: GD). 

Under this contract modification, General Dynamics Land Systems â â€œ Canada will manufacture 39 LAV III Engineer vehicles equipped with a remote weapons station, dozer blade, hydraulic tool system and provision for a safe lane marking system. This vehicle will enable field engineers to provide engineering and maintenance services for the LAV III fleet. Tasks will include mobility and counter-mobility maintenance through earthmoving activities and the building of field defences. Deliveries will take place between October 2006 and July 2007.

General Dynamics Land Systems â â€œ Canada, located in London, Ontario, Canada is a business unit of General Dynamics Land Systems of Sterling Heights, Michigan. For more than 25 years, approximately 1,500 highly skilled technical personnel have designed, manufactured and delivered a unique family of light armoured vehicles (LAV). More information on the company is available at www.gdlscanada.com.

General Dynamics, headquartered in Falls Church, Va., employs approximately 70,200 people worldwide and had 2004 revenue of $19.2 billion.  The company is a market leader in mission-critical information systems and technologies; land and expeditionary combat systems, armaments and munitions; shipbuilding and marine systems; and business aviation."


Chimo!


----------



## Zipper (23 Mar 2005)

Sweet.

Just what the doctor ordered.


----------

